# privatseitennetz.com



## brubel (20 April 2003)

Zum Abschreiben  :



> PIN-NET Internet Providing GmbH
> Nordergraben 15
> 24937 Flensburg
> Tel  +49 (0)461-8888-0
> ...


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2003)

Na, da bin ich mal wirklich gespannt wie das weitergeht. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## brubel (21 April 2003)

Natürlich. Ich bin selbst gespannt - hinter dem Spammer unter privatseitennetz.com bin ich schon seit Wochen her ...


----------

